# Most beautiful countries in the world!



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

It can be anywhere and it's your opinion that counts.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I havent visit all countries, so i can't really tell


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

France
Austria
Romania
USA
Spain
UK & Ireland
Argentina & Chile

In no particular order.
And I could go on and on for ages, but let's leave it there.


----------



## ska.pre (Apr 11, 2007)

slovenia


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Vanuatu, Burundi and Equatorial Guinea *


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

USA, Canada, Australia, Brazil...


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Chile and Argentina maybe.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Lots of people claim Greece is the most beautiful to which I have to agree!  
Just read some of the comments in the Impeccable Greece thread found in my sig.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Greece is very nice except it has problems in Athens but when you get outside then yes it is great.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

timmy- brissy said:


> Greece is very nice except it has problems in Athens but when you get outside then yes it is great.


Thats a standard response but Athens is actually a very beautiful city these days, just visit the Athens photo thread in the Greek forum or the link in my sig to Athens! Its not what you may think.


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Russia's nature is one of the most beautiful, no doubt.


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Neverland and Wonderland are pretty good, probably the best of the best out there.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Natural Wonders help countries to be really beautiful:

*Watch this video on wide screen and audio:*






:drool:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

All the world is beautiful.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Natural beauty - Canada, USA, China, India, Pakistan, Venezuela, Zimbabwe, etc.

Cultural beauty (villages, man-made beauty adding to natural beauty) - China, India, Germany, Russia, Japan, Cambodia, Egypt, Syria, Iran, Thailand, Spain etc.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> Thats a standard response but Athens is actually a very beautiful city these days, just visit the Athens photo thread in the Greek forum or the link in my sig to Athens! Its not what you may think.


So true.


----------



## skyphire (Jan 2, 2008)

Southeast Asian countries


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

U.S.A.


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

The Philippines of course


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

everyone in their own countries think they own the most beautiful piece of land

it´s such a subjective, broad question

but personally i think Australia and New Zealand. then the UK, USA and Canada, also France


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

MOST BEAUTIFUL AND COMPLETE COUNTRIES I THINK ARE INDIA,BRAZIL,COLOMBIA,MEXICO,PERU,ARGENTINA,ECUADOR,PILIPPINES,MALAYSIA,INDONESIA,TURKEY,GREECE,BOLIVIA,U.S.A,CHINA,AUSTRALIA,NEW ZELAND,COSTA RICA,PANAMA,NICARAGUA,GUATEMALA,AND CANADA.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SORRY I FORGOT VENEZUELA AND CHILE.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

brightside. said:


> All the world is beautiful.


^^Strongly agree...............Actually I don't want to answer this thread because no answer is absolute right cause each person had their own thinking for the charming of country around the world.....For me every places and every countries had their own beauty depending what did you see from it....
so *my answer is every countries in the word*....


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Switzerland for me.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks 

But I think nearly every country is beautiful. By what? Nature? A nation doesn't define it's borders by beauty of its landscapes  It shouldn't be "countries" but "areas" discussed here. Brazil, Canada, China... they are as huge as a small continent and as diverse as anything. Chile runs from Antarctica to desert zone. Clear, that's fantastic countries but it's not fair to name them.

If it goes by relativelly small size and beautiful landscapes I think there are not a lot that could beat Greece, Switzerland, Scotland or Sri Lanka. But anyway, it depends on YOUR taste as well....

so brightside. is right!


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

well:

natural beauty: Brazil, China, Ecuador, Colombia, Japon, New Zealand and australia.

cultural and architecture beauty: China, Greece, France, Spain, Italy, Egypt.


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

New Zealand


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

all countries has their different beauties


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

My Top 5 in two categories (In no particular order)

Natural Beauty: Brazil, Peru, India, Bolivia, New Zeland

Cultural and Architecture Beauty: France, Spain, India, China, Yemen


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

for me:

france - probably the most diverse landscape in europe (excluding russia)
usa - you've got everything, from polar tundra to tropical beaches

and many many others - to many to list


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

For me:

Culture & History - India, China, Japan, Korea, Vietnam, Thailand, Cambodia, Greece, Italy, Egypt, Iran and Turkey

Natural Beauty - Vietnam, Thailand, China, Russia, USA, Canada, Brazil, India, France, Germany and Norway


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, USA, Brazil, Canada, France (in order)


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Australia-No other countries have the Fauna or Flora they have.The country have everything from mountains,desert,beautiful beaches,tropics,Daintree rain forest the oldest in the world,amazing cities,Mediterranean climate,Snow and loads of islands and the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Brazil, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa, Greece...not necessarily in this order.


----------



## SkyBox036 (Oct 27, 2007)

Greece !


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Maledives

Croatia

New Zealand


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

In no particular order...

- Canada
- Australia
- USA
- Chile
- Venezuela
- Argentina
- Peru
- Colombia
- France
- Germany
- Spain
- New Zealand
- Southafrica
- Nepal
- China


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I risk sounding random but...

Italy
New Zealand
Canada


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## mex90 (Mar 31, 2008)

Italy!!


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Greece


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

Germany, the god blessed country with a beautiful culture and great landscapes!


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

*A couple South African pictures*

It is a very subjective question, but I think the key to a country's beauty is the amount of diversity in a short distance... The more varied, topographically, climatically, coastally, culturally, flora and fauna-wise... the more gorgeous
*Hex River Valley*








*City of Cape Town*








*Du Toitskloof Pass*








*Just a road in the Garden Route*








*Snow on the Drakensberg Mountains*








*Town of Hermanus*








*Chapman's Peak Drive*


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Okay, I think that there has to be some requirements to decide which countries are the most beautiul:*

1. It has to be big
2. It has to have all climates
3. It has to have its own identity

*Following those requirements the only ones that come to my mind to be in the top are:*

Canada
United State
Mexico
Argentina
Brazil
Australia
China


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> *Okay, I think that there has to be some requirements to decide which countries are the most beautiul:*
> 
> 1. It has to be big
> 2. It has to have all climates
> ...


Tend then not to agree with you then, as your list contradicts itself...
Canada... all climates are temperate to arctic, identity is a mixture of American and British (sorry Canadians, I do still love you guys to bits!)
USA... probably yes
Mexico... climate... lacks most temperate and sub-arctic climes, parts are moderated by altitude. Identity, probably yes
Argentina, yes climatically, no culturally... they have similar customs, ancestry, cuisine and culture compared to Chile.
Brazil, climate a definite no, it is all subtropical to equatorial. Identity is way up there, and it is gorgeous.
Australia, nope... climatically it is as diverse as South Africa, they too lack glaciated and sub-polar climes. Identity, they are unique, but there are many similarities between them and white South Africans and New Zealanders, that's why we get on so well.
China, culturally yes deifinately, climatically maybe... but they do lack all Maritime moderated west coastal climes.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*In Venezuela we have Rain Forests, Deserts, Savannah, Beautiful Beaches, Glaciers, Semiarid Plains, Salares, Wasteland, Temperate forests, Tepuys (unique environment in the world)...Modern Cities, etc...!*


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

All countries are beautiful but I have to say GREECE! there's just something about it!


----------



## FFM2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Germany
Iran
Russia
Turkey
Tibet
USA

but i can't say which i like most


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

We need pictures.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> We need pictures.


to to the thread" the planet earth" in "general photo" section:banana:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

china,canada, usa, spain,russia, swiss,japan,newzealand,australia.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Portugal, Spain, France, Italy, Crotia and Malta
I love the southeuropean countries and mine Portugal is the most beautiful


----------



## Migbrick (Jul 26, 2007)

Argentina, Brazil, Canada, Italy, Chile, Mexico, Norway, South Africa, Turkey, USA


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

Egypt... Did u ever go to Egypt


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Bates said:


> My list (in order)
> Argentina
> New Zealand
> USA
> ...


^^ I exactly agree but to complete the list i would add Italy, Israel Switzerland, Norway, Greece and Kenya.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*ISRAEL * is one of the smallest countries in the world but has lot of diferent landscapes and natural beauty 

*ISRAEL*


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Occit said:


> *In Venezuela we have Rain Forests, Deserts, Savannah, Beautiful Beaches, Glaciers, Semiarid Plains, Salares, Wasteland, Temperate forests, Tepuys (unique environment in the world)...Modern Cities, etc...!*


Is there a desert in Venezuela and glaciars and salars too? Please explain yourself, 'cause I know those things exist in Atacama Desert and Venezuela has a tropical climate to according I have learned.
Also Venezuela is a very much modern country in spite of its government.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*The Whole World is Beautiful*

Let us rejoice in the beauty and loveliness of our world. Every country is beautiful in it's own way. Of course each of us like to point to our own country's beauty. It's especially nice when people point to other countries with admiration.

I've been to over 100 countries on six continents. For physical beauty I especially love Russia, Italy (Tuscany, the Alps, the Appennines!), France (Provence, the Cote d'Azure, Brittany), the UK (the Cotswolds and Scotland), Spain, Norway (the Fjords!!!), Mexico, Guatemala, Costa Rica (tropical rainforests), Brazil, Morocco, Israel, India (the Kulu Valley and the Himalayas), Tibet, China, Australia, Bali, Thailand (Ko Samui and Ko Pipi beaches) and New Zealand.

But I am an American. To me, the United States of America, surpasses all countries in beauty. After all, who else has the Yosemite Valley, the Grand Canyon, the Grand Tetons, the Alaskan wilderness, the Green Mountains of Vermont, the Great Plains, Bryce Canyon, Mount Rushmore, the Florida Keys, the Golden Gate, the Petrified Forest, the Painted Desert, the beaches of Hawai'i, the coast of Maine, etc. I can point with pride that I live in land of incredible varied landscapes, gorgeous National Parks, majestic mountains, pretty valleys, mighty rivers, great cities and charming villages and towns.

Let us all take pride in the world we live, and PRESERVE it's natural beauty!

:grouphug:


----------

